# Your cages 2008 - No comments please!



## Michaela (Jan 13, 2008)

[align=center]There is another cages thread for 2008,  here  where you are free to post comments. 

 This thread is _just_ for pictures, and a description if you like, of your cage(s). I'm sure you all agree, it can be difficult when you want to get inspiration, or just look at other cages, if the thread is full of comments, so this will make it easy to see just pictures. 

 Any comments posted in this will be removed - if you have a question, feel free to PM the person and ask them.

 All kinds of cages can be posted, not just NIC.  
[/align]


----------



## SDShorty (Jan 13, 2008)

Hamster home on top, guinea pig home in the middle, rabbit home on bottom


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jan 13, 2008)

For our Netherland Dwarf:






Two-Story Economy Rabbit Cage
36" x 30" x 30"
 2Â½" plastic slide out pan
 2 full floors with Â½" x 1" floor wires
 Flip-top opening for access to top level
 Front door for access to bottom level
Price: $115


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 13, 2008)

The only thing that we've changed since this picture is we put up a clear splash guard on the bottom to keep the hay and litter in.


----------



## Roxie (Jan 13, 2008)

This is our hutch My sister,dad,and I built. The blinds we put down at night and/or when it is raining.


----------



## Haley (Jan 13, 2008)

With run attached:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 13, 2008)

Wash's cage, the right hand corner opens up. He has a different floor mat and a bigger litterbox now, but that's pretty much all that is different.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 13, 2008)

Phinn and Cleo's 'room'.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Here's Ookpik and Newts cages:*





*Newt lives in the NIC pen and Ookpik in the wooden monstro-cage.*





*Ookpik has stick on tiles for her floor.*





*Newt had a jute mat and an indoor/outdoor mat. But Ookpik ruined his jute mat by peeing on it.*





*Ookpik also has a loft she likes to hang out on.*


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 14, 2008)

Millie's 6ft hutch/run combo






It is on concrete, however we covered the floor of the run with a few inches of earth in order to prevent Millie from getting sore hocks, and so she can have fun digging without the risk of her escaping!

Enclosed portable grass run






And puppy-pen run (picture taken while Ruby was still with us)


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 14, 2008)

Pebbles and Bebe stay in their own extra large rabbit cages inour dining room, so they get people around them all the time.






Pebbles doesn't need a top over the cage. She never jumps out. We do put the top on at night to keep her secure.








We keep do keep Bebe's top on, as she loves to jump out.








This is their basement run. They get 1-2 hours of separate run time. The two are not bonded so they can't share the run together. 
Bebehas jumped over the four footpanels, so I have to watch her.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 14, 2008)

Our cage, with the floors finally finished (hardboard, covered inself-adhesive lino tiles, also cut to size):






This one shows the size a bit better, but was taken a month ago, before the permenant flooring was in:






You can see we've made a little table to the right to put they hay and litter on etc, as they kept trying to chew through the bags! :?


----------



## f_j (Jan 15, 2008)

This is Rupert and Penelope's room. They have free run of it at all times, the cage doors are always open. This is an older picture...looking at their room right now, they seem to have accumulated a lot of stuff since then!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

White Chocolate's condo. She only gets closed in at night, during the day she has free run of my daughter's room, my son's room, the corridor and part of the kitchen. When no one is home during the day, she is limited to the 2 bedrooms.










Hazel's sunny bedroom. Her cage is always open, she has the run of the dining room at night and when we're not at home. When we are, she has the other half of the house: dining rioom, living room, corridor, master bedroom.















Outside they take turns (though it's mainly White Chocolate's... she likes it a lot better) in the screen tent, except in winter when we take it down.


----------



## Cyn (Jan 17, 2008)

Petra's first condo is on top and her current one is second. 
The third is Cocoa's temp one.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 22, 2008)

This is where Mocha and Zoey are living while I am away. It's a 4' by 6' pen.


----------



## ZakuraRabbit (Jan 23, 2008)

Here's Sasuke's indoor run. 




Zakura's hutch+run




And Aroma's hutch+run




The girl's runs are beside each other, but I had to put in a wall between them or they would try and attack each other trhough the fence:grumpy: 
Also Aroma's cage is ironicaly smaller than Zakura, despite her being larger and more active, since on the other side of Aroma's pen, the hose pipe got in the way of me making the run larger. 
The fences I bought as garden equipment, to keep compost in, lots of cheaper than buying puppy-fences, the only drawback is that I can't keep babies and youngsters in there, the fencing being too wide. But I hope to make an own run for young rabbits after the new cages are done


----------



## kathy5 (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 29, 2008)

This is Labrador's NIC cage. Taken when he was with his dear Muffy <3


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 31, 2008)

Here's Scone's cage. It's a 1 meter by Â½ meter (39"x18") Macchioro cage, with a second story made of wire shelving from Home Depot. 





The second floor is an old table leaf covered with a terrycloth towel. Here's a detail on the construction of the second story:





Scone's basically free run, but he usually stays in the cage during the day if I'm not home.


----------



## kathryn303 (Feb 10, 2008)

Bunny's house for winter and cooler weather. The ripped off window boxes are now fixed.






















Bunny's NIC cage for during the summer.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 22, 2008)

These are some shots of what I have set up for Simon.
I bought the brown carpet from Lowes I believe for about $16. and change. It is one of those outdoor ones so I think it weathers our use well. It is easy enough to clean and Simon's tinkles do not go through. It is currently protecting my kitchen floor. I was concerned about him nibbling it up because there is a huge rip in it. I used a towel at the moment on the shelf to protect his feet though I will be changing that.
Other than that, just used zip ties and a wooden bird cage perch for support on top of the doors. Wanted to try to make it as stable as possible.
















We also have the living room and kitchen surrounded with the neat idea cubes as a play pen of sorts. He seems to do mostly well with it. Though he will jump up onto a table I have next to his cage.


----------



## Evey (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## Orchid (Mar 10, 2008)

Made some changes:


----------



## Becca (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry the picture isn't very good!


----------



## pappy1264 (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is my bunny, Carrots cage (we have added stuff since I took this.) I don't know how to put the pic in instead of the link...lol


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 11, 2008)

I've not posted Barney and Snowy's cage before, so here it is. It used to be one grid shorted length-wise, but my mum kept coming round and saying 'so the smaller bunnies have the bigger cage and the bigger bunnies have the smaller cage eh?' and making me feel bad .

Anyway, we put a half-step in so they can get up easier, as they aren't big jumpers. I was worried about losing the extra space on the bottom but Snowy loves to sleep under it.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 5, 2008)

Here are some of my cages: 




*Lily's "maternity" pen, when she and her baby Kalea were up at the house for some time. Now it's used as an ex. pen for Sippi (so he can't jump out *




*Same as above; diff. angle, better lighting. Just cage w/ run attached *




*Arte & Savannah's Double Cage. Arte is on the left.*




*Some more of our cages  *


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 11, 2008)

Old cages:



















































With Pen attached:






These could easily be made into a solo cage, also my current cages.

This one houses Elvis on top and Wyatt on the bottom.
















This one houses the trio on the bottom and Chibi on top.


----------



## gamommaof2 (May 16, 2008)




----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 22, 2008)

Frankie and Chesters:






Sarafina and Chesters:





close ups:











Lexi and Raphaels:


----------



## Gilbert and Sullivan (Jun 22, 2008)

The boys' house! We have it up on two coffee tables so that we can store all their food and supplies underneath. We use binder clips from Staples for all the doors. We found that if the bunnies bite on the cage, it made a very annoying rattling noise, so that's why we added the squares of red felt. Very handy, and now the cage doesn't rattle at all! The steps allow them to come in and out freely when they have playtime in the living room. The "bedroom loft" is a new addition and they really like that!


----------



## gamommaof2 (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## undergunfire (Jul 5, 2008)

Here is a picture of Morgan, Marlin, and Brody's cages...in the bunny/rat room :


----------



## Michaela (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 12, 2008)

Even though he's not here yet, Flynn's cage is waiting...











Just a regular 30"x30" BASS cage.
Changes:
- we rehinged the door so that it opens out instead of in
- used c-rings on bottom and kwik-klips on sides so it collapses for transport
- klips on top so entire top hinges open for cleaning and whatnot


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 9, 2008)

Sakuras cage. It's 4 grids wide, 3 deep and 3 tall. I made it so that she can't escape out the top but that some of it was roofless so I can stand up in it.

She normally has nicer blankets in there but it was washing day .


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Gamommoaf2, the cage you have for your guy is so cool! I would love to havecage an attached run like that for all my bunnies, especially if they were all indoor rabbits!

I like your cages too, Undergunfire! The set-up is so cool!
I so wish I could have an indoor bunny! I'd have a very large, mansion-like NIC cage! All these cages are giving me so many ideas! lol. 

Emily


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 23, 2008)

Right side of bunny room...Daisy and penn are in another room


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 23, 2008)

Pic of room taken from above


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 23, 2008)

left side of bunny room


----------



## swanlake (Sep 26, 2008)

fred and shadow's set up. my dad built a fence like thing. the door is spring loaded and opens in. they also have a cage in there, but rarely go in it. they ususally get free run of the basement when we get home.

echo and fiona have free run of our first floor.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

New cage for Apple and Teresa! Very simple. Teresa is a tiny thing and didn't need higher than one grid.











Teresa is only 1 high cause she is tiny!


----------



## Goalie Girl (Oct 1, 2008)

Here's the cage i have right now. I have the two guinea pigs on top (Tuffy & Jasmine) and my bunny (Charlie) on the bottom. It works really good for me to have the opening doors on the bottom to let Charlie out when i'm home but if he needs/wants to go back in he's free to do so.


----------



## Michaela (Oct 5, 2008)

This is my handmade (not by me ) 5x2x2 foot double hutch.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 5, 2008)

Here is the boys current cages. Keep in mind all way 3lbs.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 5, 2008)

Wyatt and Elvis have the same cage side by side. We needed to make something that is easier to maintain. Truth is someone is always out so they don't need as much room. The idea is to make a pen that someone can be out in when we are not home. Than cage that one when we get home and someone else comes out.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 12, 2008)

Here are the new cages I built yesterday . I decided to make pens instead of cages because it allows me to clean easier, feed & water easier, grab a bunny in case of emergency, and I can sit inside the pen with the bunny. This is working well for us right now (we'll see how it goes!) because sometimes my bunnies don't get to get out of their cages a whole lot because of work. These pens are 3x4.

I am waiting to make Brody a pen until Benson goes to his new home in a few weeks....I ran out of space, lol!


Morgan is in the pen on the right and Marlin is in the pen on the left...






Benson is on top and Brody is on the bottom (again, Brody is getting a pen once Benson goes to his new home)...






Shot from the doorway (that cage is my rat cage)...






Morgan's cage....






Marlin's cage...






Morgan and Marlin's....








ETA: the wires you see by Marlin's cage are pinned back to the wall. He can't reach them .


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Oct 12, 2008)

Coco has the Top condo. Its only 1 tall since her accident she is unable to hop anymore or stand on her back legs.
Gator is on the bottom.


----------



## JenniferCameron (Oct 25, 2008)

This is Winston and Charlie's new set up, we're building a second level across half and getting rid of some of the boxes. , half of the top of the cage is covered for the kittens cause they love to sit up top.


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 26, 2008)

*Dunkin's Abode*


Litter Box- Feline Pine litter 
Hay rack- Filled with Timothy 
Food dish with Alfalfa Oxbow pellets 
Chewable tunnel 
Glass Water Bottle 
Various toys 
Comfy Blanket (aka wash cloth)


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 30, 2008)

Here is my rabbitry set-up. It actually looks a tad different now, because we have about four more cages: 































And just for the heck of it, here is our exercise area, (also larger now):


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 2, 2008)

Yofi and Anna's room. (Dehumidifier is necess. as it gets very humid.) Cage is open 24/7, so they get the run of the room when I'm not home, and run of the main parts of the house when I am.


----------



## Rusty (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's Toby's cage & condo. He is shut in the cage at night and when he's naughty. The thing to the right is his condo. There is a little footstool in front of the cage. That USED to be mine


----------



## twYANGziie (Nov 21, 2008)

My setup .















It's actually a doggie playpen


----------



## pumpkinhead (Dec 15, 2008)

Toby's cage - a dog exercise pen backed onto a wall in our garage so it creates more space, and joined onto a large opaque plastic tub (with boxes so he can't hop on top of it and escape) which creates a little private area.





The cardboard 'wall' around his litter pan is because he used to back up too much and end up peeing over the edge sometimes. With the wall there it's no longer a problem.






Obviously Toby is physically capable of jumping out, but I think because he is so short sighted (REW), he doesn't. I don't think he can see what's outside well enough. Even hopping down from the couch he has to 'scan' the floor for a while before he's willing to do it.


----------



## twYANGziie (Dec 28, 2008)

Ever since one of my bunnies passed on I got another, and they're staying happily here .


----------

